# Jacko died today :(



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Jacko is one of my guinea pigs.
I just got home from work, I went out to feed the animals (First thing I always do when I get home) and Jacko was underneath the hutch dead 

He was my very first Guinea pig, he is 4 years old in 1 week  I got him on my birthday 4 years ago.
He was a friend for Sampson, and loved the other rabbits, I remember when I use to see them sleeping together in the hay.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear that 

RIP little Jacko


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Zalensia. We get so attached to our pets that it's hard to accept. I'm sure this is a sad day for you. God bless.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Zalensia. *HUGS*


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry, Zalensia.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry, RIP Jacko.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

So sad and I'm sorry about your beloved Jacko.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Aww poor Jacko...may he rest in peace. {{{{Zal}}}}


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry about that Zal. Rest In Peace Little Jacko.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am truly sorry, Zalensia
May your little baby Jacko rest in peace


----------

